# Online shopping



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I just found out you can do online shopping with Metro.

Online Shopping - Metro Markets

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Tried to register but I guess it needs a Cairo telephone number as it wouldn't accept the El Gouna landline number.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmmm, cigarettes are "Best Selling"?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I know from friends that Metro Hurghada does deliveries.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

GM1 said:


> I know from friends that Metro Hurghada does deliveries.


Yes, it is just trying to explain the whole shopping list over the phone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Their new store locations is not weeks not even months out of date but years..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

GM1 said:


> I know from friends that Metro Hurghada does deliveries.


They've always done delivery but you had to call them, which for most expats is not an option since the staff are unlikely to speak much English. 

When we first arrived in Cairo my (Egyptian) husband tried to place an order. That took no less than 20 minutes on the phone to some idiot who obviously didn't understand his own language.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Their new store locations is not weeks not even months out of date but years..


not very reassuring


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The one on Thwara St has been opened about 4 years the one opposite the zoo.. maybe 2 years.


----------

